# Ready for the Wedding



## BrentWin (Aug 26, 2013)

My dentist's daughter is marrying into a family of hardcore duck hunters, so he had me make up a set of calls for the groom and all of the hunters in the groom's family. That's a great father in law. 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0337_zps5d86be96.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow. That's a picture worth framing. Super gesture on his part, fantastic execution of the order on yours, and an amazing photo. I could see a Call Calender working with images like that.

:welldone:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 26, 2013)

That is way cool!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2013)

That really is an awesome picture. Those calls are great
Scott


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 27, 2013)

I just wanted to add that each one of the these calls are unique. I'm proud to say that no measuring devices were used in any way during their turning.


----------



## Flacer22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Those are nice


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 28, 2013)

Gorgeous.. be sure to check out the plum I just posted for swapping, I would love to see a purple duck call you made up!


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Very Very Nice! Great job as usual !


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 28, 2013)

wow no better gifts than a duck call  ----boy thats going to be one noisy reception yep:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:-- duck


----------

